# What I've been sewing for $$



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is for a guy ice skater. It's lycra and the sparkle is a hologram design on the fabric. His regular costume person didn't come back from vacation in time, so I got the work.

Here's a bit of a close up of the neck. It lays flat when on, but there's a dent in the fold of it on the hanger. This total shirt is not exactly like the pattern.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nice job Angie! Maybe you'll get his business from now on!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful work, Angie. Ditto CJ's sentiment....hope you get him as a steady customer.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice job, Angie! I used to make some for my DGD--That stuff is a pain to sew on. Molly


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing work Angie. I hope this is the beginning to lots of work for you doing what you enjoy!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

ANGIE, YOUR WORK IS GREAT...
I am sure he is going to Love It....
Prayers, Bo


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow that looks great. Hopefully you can get more orders from this source. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

Angie, that's awesome! Do you have any tips or links for sewing fabrics that are slippery. I have a time trying and get so frustrated, esp. if one layer stretches ever so slightly and it's a mess to take out threads redo.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice! I love the sewing on the zipper.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

There is a store in my town (Brunswick Ohio) that specializes in mail order skating and dance costume fabric (Carol's- btw, Carol is a fellow). Anyhow...from what I gather from a few trips into the store, there is a very strong market for custom made exotic dance-wear/costumes. I haven't delved into this myself, but my husband said that he would be more than happy to assist with sales, fittings and product delivery if I decide to go that route...........<grins>


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

so nice, do you sew costumes very much? I have tried in the past but have not been successful at making money. Everyone wants my work on a volunteer basis, hard habit to break.

oh well, at least I enjoy my hobby.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AR - I don't do a lot of costumes, but since the basic labor charge for one of these is $100, I've gradually learned to do that minimum (or a lot less if I know it's a struggling skater).

When you look at the number of hours, finding fabric, sometimes rhinestone and then back and forth to rink for consulations and fittings, it comes out to $10 an hour or less probably.

Look on ebay for "Expressions", she's someone that I taught to sew on this stuff a few years ago (10 or more) and has made a good business out of it. She's the one that won't touch alterations or anything for less that $100 labor. 

I might look into doing some sewing such as she is doing. 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rean said:


> Very nice! I love the sewing on the zipper.


actually the zipper is one of the reasons I did this practice top before I did it on the actual competition shirt. It was a bit different, but I like the look very much. The instructions on the zipper are very good.

This is Kwik Sew pattern 3570.
http://www.kwiksew.com/catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3570

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

gmashomemade said:


> Angie, that's awesome! Do you have any tips or links for sewing fabrics that are slippery. I have a time trying and get so frustrated, esp. if one layer stretches ever so slightly and it's a mess to take out threads redo.


Well, this fabric is swimsuit type fabric. It's made to stretch as you sew it. Like the sleeves are gently stretched one fabric to the other when sewing it in. Also, these are done flat, then the side seams are done. 

Also, on stretch, I always use either the little zigzag type stitch for stretch fabrics that's on most machines, but most of the time a very tiny regular zigzag works, as it will stretch with the fabric. A straight stitch will probably pop when the fabric is stretched. I also use a 1/4 inch seam is standard on this stuff, and then I do a second stitching line between the 1/4 and the edge.

Most will notice that I don't usually use the serger for this. I just didn't have one most of the years of sewing, and I just don't trust it as much as my double lines of sewing. I have seen my costumes go through two or three skaters before I don't see them any more. But, I've done a couple on the serger. 

I don't do a lot of slithery stuff, such as satins and all. But I just straight pin a lot, and sometimes slipping a piece of typing paper under the fabric and may over it to give something for the feed dogs and presser foot something to grab and move.

That's all I can think of at this time.

Angie


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

Good info, thanks, I will try these tips and let you know. 
I made cow costumes for my daughter school program years ago. One mom even sent thread along with fabric, most only fabric. 
So many people that ask me about making things for them have no clue how much time is involved and the cost of fabric and how much fabric it takes. And then what if they don't like it once made. It's not like you can return it! So I mostly make gifts when I would have ended buying one anyway and I save money and they have an unique gift.
Sorry for the rant!
Thanks for all your help!
Diane


----------

